# Pretoria Boer Goat Auction



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

I was on a boer goat auction over the weekend. They had about 200 boer goats for sale. Many breeders from all over the country were present. Lot's to see, lots to talk about.









One doe having a look at the camera:








View on the auction area. 








A doe presented for bids.








Sold and stamped with the number of the new owner. 








A boer goat buck on the auction








Another boer goat buck








Meet your new owner boer goat!








Does, think they are sold due to stamp. 








Boer goat does, not stamped, hence not sold.








Waiting area for boer goats. 








The audience at the auction








Boer goat saying hello!








Big boer goat doe.

Some video on the boer goat auction in action:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is so cool. I really enjoy hearing and seeing about other countries. South Africa is on my "bucket list".


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

kccjer said:


> That is so cool. I really enjoy hearing and seeing about other countries. South Africa is on my "bucket list".


Next month there is an auction of Kalahari Reds:laugh:.

Here is some more video:





They chased the smaller one in the round.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for sending that. It's nice to see the goats where our goats came from.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Thanks for sending that. It's nice to see the goats where our goats came from.


Yes, I also got the breeders list from that auction. Good for future reference, if I want to procure goats. onder:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That is very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Used2bmimi said:


> That is very interesting. Thanks for posting.


Good to hear it finds some interest. I'll post on the Kalahari Reds auction within a month and on Saanens dairy day I can post in two weeks. :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------

